
How to Wake Up Smiling: The 9 Decisions That Led to a Life I Love - changisP
https://medium.com/swlh/the-9-decisions-that-led-to-a-life-i-love-c2185732b46d
======
KateSp
To wake up smiling you should go to bed smiling ))

~~~
mikethompson
Haha agree. I could have written a much shorter article;).

